# My Bike Got Stolen Recently



## Frozen Fishsticks (Nov 17, 2017)

But I think whoever stole it was probably more happy to get it than I am sad to lose it. The total happiness in the world increased.

So, whatever.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## heathercho (Nov 17, 2017)

Frozen Fishsticks said:


> But I think whoever stole it was probably more happy to get it than I am sad to lose it. The total happiness in the world increased.
> 
> So, whatever.



Question is, was it a bike or a $BIKE$.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Tranhuviya (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Ravelord (Nov 17, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


>


----------



## The Great Citracett (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## KM 749 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Nov 17, 2017)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> View attachment 315405


----------



## KM 749 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## sbm1990 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Save Goober (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Ravelord (Nov 17, 2017)

Fun fact, I actually got a bike stolen recently. My reaction was more on the lines of: "Perkele", and knifing the guy if I catch sight of my bike again. Because unlike the author, I am not a retarded cuck.


----------



## KM 749 (Nov 17, 2017)

In other news, the creator of the comic wasn't very happy at how others reacted to it, nor how they treated him as a result.


 




At least he's consistent with his views, because he's happy that he just increased the world's happiness through creating a meme at his expense.


----------



## Male (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Deadpool (Nov 17, 2017)

It was probably a nigger that stole your bike. Niggers are responsible for 99% of all theft (except white collar theft.)


----------



## The Fool (Nov 17, 2017)

Squealer the Animalist said:


> View attachment 315617
> In other news, the creator of the comic wasn't very happy at how others reacted to it, nor how they treated him as a result.
> View attachment 315616 View attachment 315611View attachment 315610
> At least he's consistent with his views, because he's happy that he just increased the world's happiness through creating a meme at his expense.
> View attachment 315615



Someone make a thread on this cuck


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 17, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Someone make a thread on this cuck


I agree, but is there enough drama on the guy other then all his comics are basically this.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Super Collie (Nov 17, 2017)

Homegrown content from the Supporters forum.



 

Thanks, @CasualSeppuku.


----------



## KM 749 (Nov 17, 2017)

Everything that rises must converge.


----------



## millais (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## El Garbage (Nov 18, 2017)

My bike got stolen recently. It had a GPS tracker on it.


----------



## KM 749 (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Ti-99/4A (Nov 18, 2017)

To all the people who got their bikes stolen:


----------



## The Great Citracett (Nov 18, 2017)

Cucked out of comics.


 


 

Also:


----------



## The Kraken (Nov 18, 2017)

Guess he's upset, but in the end he's made a lot of people happy that outweighs his sadness, so whatever...

Found this pic and it's fucking hilarious in hindsight:



 

Verdict: *Cuck*


----------



## polonium (Nov 18, 2017)

If this guy was the last person alive on earth, he'd find a away to accidentally cuck himself while masturbating or something.


----------



## Positron (Nov 18, 2017)

Inspired by Mike Issacson and his ilk of cosmetic communists.


----------



## The_Truth (Nov 18, 2017)

The comments defending the cartoon are pretty dumb and the whole thing reminds me of that cuck Jordan Sargent who used to write for the Gawker for this gem of an article:



> Now, granted, it's not _entirely _Clara Vondrich's fault that this 13-year-old boy was arrested by police for stealing her phone. But, she did, by her own admission, willingly cause the commotion that led up to police being summoned, and she did—as the photos show—keep the kid pinned to a car until police arrived despite already knowing that he didn't posses her phone.
> 
> Vondrich says that she "felt sorry" for the kid, but not enough to not have him arrested and charged with grand larceny. The boy will now enter New York's vaunted juvenile justice system, which will likely fuck up his life even further, simply because he snatched a white lady's iPhone in Williamsburg.
> 
> If you are nonviolently mugged by a child, continue to let him run along with his friends. The world will be a better place.



http://gawker.com/all-the-things-not-to-do-when-you-capture-your-own-chil-1623421423


----------



## Ruin (Nov 19, 2017)

The we wuz kangz edit is still my favorite.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Nov 19, 2017)

The Kraken said:


> Guess he's upset, but in the end he's made a lot of people happy that outweighs his sadness, so whatever...
> 
> Found this pic and it's fucking hilarious in hindsight:
> 
> ...


C U C K


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 19, 2017)

Sincerely, I'm not mad at the dude for making the comic or for being a little bitch. It bothers me how he normalizes crime. I know there isn't much to do when something like this happens but, damn son, get upset! Make a point by telling your audience crime is wrong. Your "Meh, whatever" means you, as a member of society, don't give a fuck when a criminal fucks you over. It is irresponsable and puts you on the spotlight as a fucking cuck. Reading his whinging on Twitter bothers me a lot because he gets more upset about the backslash than his fucking bike getting stolen.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Nov 19, 2017)

These are some funny memes.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Nov 19, 2017)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> C U C K
> View attachment 316629


Is the blue dude punching the painting with his dick?


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 19, 2017)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> Is the blue dude punching the painting with his dick?


BIG BLUE COCK


----------



## Super Collie (Nov 19, 2017)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> Is the blue dude punching the painting with his dick?


I thought that too but he's kicking it with his right leg.

edit: lmao I did not even notice that they edited in a second leg. Nevermind.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Nov 19, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> I thought that too but he's kicking it with his right leg.


At first glance I didn't see a leg, but a huge veiny cock.

That's why I added his right leg in my edit. Now the internet is brutally raping his poor bike comic.

Art imitating life.


----------



## Super Collie (Nov 19, 2017)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> At first glance I didn't see a leg, but a huge veiny cock.
> 
> That's why I added his right leg in my edit. Now the internet is brutally raping his poor bike comic.
> 
> Art imitating life.



I didn't even notice you'd made that edit, I was thinking he was referring to the original. Nice.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Nov 19, 2017)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> At first glance I didn't see a leg, but a huge veiny cock.
> 
> That's why I added his right leg in my edit. Now the internet is brutally raping his poor bike comic.
> 
> Art imitating life.



The "lol cuck" was the icing on the cake.


----------



## millais (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## The Valeyard (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 20, 2017)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> View attachment 315402
> View attachment 315401
> View attachment 315404
> View attachment 315405




All of these are genius, but the literal cuck one is the best


----------



## The Great Citracett (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Male (Nov 20, 2017)

Shen is seeking help for his Bike Withdrawals


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 20, 2017)

Male said:


> Shen is seeking help for his Bike Withdrawals



This guy is such a cuck.  Frankly, if I had my bike stolen, I'd be a lot more pissed about that than some tards on the Internet.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Nov 20, 2017)

Male said:


> Shen is seeking help for his Bike Withdrawals



He should keep doing whatever the fuck he wants with his comics but get off Twitter. Preferably permanently, but definitely for a few months.

I mean, who hasn't said dumb shit on the Internet and been roasted for it? And this wasn't even offensive, just ridiculous.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Nov 20, 2017)

Here's the followup to that one:


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 20, 2017)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> Here's the followup to that one:
> View attachment 317493


Yeah, he’s trying to save face after everyone laughed at his pitiful ragequit.


----------



## Clownfish (Nov 20, 2017)

I would be very happy if my comic went meme worthy.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 20, 2017)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> Here's the followup to that one:
> View attachment 317493



He's the ultimate pushover and then it occurred to me it's exactly like the "Officer and a genteleboy" episode of King of the Hill. Because much like Bobby Hill, Shen is a pile of mush but to quote Hank:



> Well, I guess you could say that, but maybe mush isn't so bad. You can keep stomping on it, but it's all give. It just stays mush. You can't build it up, but you can't break it down either. In a funny way, mush has the edge.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Karl der Grosse (Nov 21, 2017)

The smiley-face rapists strike again!  Seriously though the faces should be black


----------



## Sammy (Nov 21, 2017)

Pepito said:


>


9/10. The only thing to improve it would be to have a spy decloaking and raising his knife for a backstab in the final panel.

Also this is literally the first instance ever in my entire life I've seen a model of Engineer without his goggles on and it's really, really weird.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## The Great Citracett (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Clownfish (Nov 21, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> He's the ultimate pushover and then it occurred to me it's exactly like the "Officer and a genteleboy" episode of King of the Hill. Because much like Bobby Hill, Shen is a pile of mush but to quote Hank:


There this book by Robert lifton. He wrote stories about those who escaped China communist re education camps. One dude was exactly all give. The funny thing he retained his sense of self due to being mush.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Nov 21, 2017)

Ravelord said:


> Fun fact, I actually got a bike stolen recently. My reaction was more on the lines of: "Perkele", and knifing the guy if I catch sight of my bike again. Because unlike the author, I am not a exceptional cuck.



Paska immigranti strikes again


----------



## Xerxes IX (Nov 21, 2017)

ft. that one buzzfeed artist who somehow has uglier copypasted art than Buckley


----------



## Ido (Nov 21, 2017)

I made one, @Null





Also I spent my 1,000th post on this.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 21, 2017)

Ido said:


> I made one, @Null
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of music though?


----------



## Ravelord (Nov 21, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Paska immigranti strikes again



Actually it was probably either a bum, or a drunk student. My fault for not locking it before going to get drunk. Wasn't too expensive, but I'm still pissed.

Luckily if I manage to pick (or break) a lock on an abandoned (like 1 month abandoned, flat tires) bike I might end up getting an even better bike.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## The Fool (Nov 22, 2017)

Pepito said:


>



shen himself made this so I guess he's getting to grips with having contributed to the cancerous meme pool


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 22, 2017)

The Fool said:


> shen himself made this so I guess he's getting to grips with having contributed to the cancerous meme pool


If you can't fight them...


----------



## Clownfish (Nov 22, 2017)

Pepito said:


>


Shen did the right thing by going along with it. It's hilarious.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Nov 23, 2017)

Courtesy of theodd1sout.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 26, 2017)

from a Super Mario 64 shitposting group I lurk on FB


----------



## Xerxes IX (Nov 26, 2017)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> from a Super Mario 64 shitposting group I lurk on FB
> View attachment 320722


Shoutouts to Simpleflips

but yeah if you don't watch him this makes no sense so I might as well let people know that's what it's referencing


----------



## Todesfurcht (Nov 26, 2017)

My personal favorite...


----------



## An Ghost (Nov 26, 2017)

Xerxes IX said:


> Shoutouts to Simpleflips
> 
> but yeah if you don't watch him this makes no sense so I might as well let people know that's what it's referencing


SM64 speed running is a worse punishment than Sisyphus tbh


----------



## Ravelord (Nov 27, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> SM64 half a press is a worse punishment than Sisyphus tbh



FTFY


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Dec 8, 2017)

Waddya know! Shadman also jumped on board with the “bike” bandwagon.


 

Someone also followed up the image with this comic:


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Hellfire (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't know if it is known, just saw that the bike cuck whined about KF earlier in the year over Laci Green drama. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwi-farms-reviews.11898/page-144#post-2333472 @Feline Darkmage


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 22, 2017)

I got a Kiwi Farms thread recently. . .I was pretty bummed about it. . .


----------



## sbm1990 (Dec 22, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I got a Kiwi Farms thread recently. . .I was pretty bummed about it. . .



but whoever made the thread was more happy to make that thread then you were sad to get one. the total happiness on the forum increased so......whatever.


----------



## millais (Jan 14, 2018)




----------

